# Tackle Underground?



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Does anyone know what the current situation is with TackleUnderground.com ? It's been forever since I could gain access to anything but their main page. 
Thanks!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Just went over and checked, got on with out any problem. If they had server/database issues or an update, you may have to do a force refresh (Ctrl & F5) to reload the page right. If that doesn't work, clear your cache and cookies.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Have tried all the above and still cannot access any of the links.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Attica. It was my ad blocking software in Chrome that was causing the trouble. I disabled my Adblock Plus from running on that web site and it's working fine now.


----------

